# No right click copy!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The ability to right click cut and paste from the edit window no longer works - can it be restored please?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

John-H

Works on mine.

Jae

Works on mineWorks on mineWorks on mineWorks on mineWorks on mineWorks on mineWorks on mineWorks on mine


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah... sorry, I think it was a Windows resource thing - it's working again now I've closed a few applications  . Sorry to bother you 

Cheers,
John


----------

